# A tragic lesson



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2...f135149346.txt

LOOSE HAIR, JEWELRY, CLOTHING ETC. DOES *NOT* BELONG AROUND MACHINERY!


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2...f135149346.txt
> 
> LOOSE HAIR, JEWELRY, CLOTHING ETC. DOES *NOT* BELONG AROUND MACHINERY!


Sorry gene the link does not work


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

OOPS. Sorry. Try this one.


UPDATE: 'A true tragedy'; Yale student asphyxiated in lathe accident at chemistry lab, medical examiner rules- The New Haven Register - Serving New Haven, Connecticut


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very sad story I hope God gives the family strength, but I would think loose clothing, hair signs,buttons,etc.etc., would bepostedand enforced specially at a college like Yale , we had them in my High school woodworking class in 78


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2...f135149346.txt
> 
> LOOSE HAIR, JEWELRY, CLOTHING ETC. DOES *NOT* BELONG AROUND MACHINERY!


Gloves do not belong around spinning machinery either. I once made the mistake of holding a metal part with a gloved hand instead of clamping in a vise or something. My glove got caught on the spinning bit, but luckily I was able to yank my hand out of the glove before it got stuck.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I work in machine shops everyday. I'm a machine shop tech. One of the shops I work in, about a year ago, a young man (19) was polishing a part in a lathe. The part was about 11" long x 1 1/2" in diameter. Spinning it a about 900 RPM. He had only about a half inch chucked into the machine, but was using a tailstock (proper -- SAFE -- way of doing the job. But for some reason he backed off the tailstock and proceeded to polish the part some more. The part flew out, hit the young man in the chest and it ripped him apart. He bled to death in less then a minute. 

I see quite a few machinist with missing fingers, or parts of fingers missing, but thank God, deaths are not too common. 30 years in the business and I still have all my fingers. (Knocking on wood!) *


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Noob said:


> Gloves do not belong around spinning machinery either. I once made the mistake of holding a metal part with a gloved hand instead of clamping in a vise or something. My glove got caught on the spinning bit, but luckily I was able to yank my hand out of the glove before it got stuck.


I had the same kind of thing happen to me when I was 19 working in an aluminum window factory a piece of fray from drilling grabbed my glove and thankfully ripped the way to big glove off my hand left one hell of a scrape felt like a friction burn down the back part of the hand but was an eye opening experience for sure!


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

All it takes is a split second of inattention.

In my younger days, I had long hair well past my shoulders. 

One day I was drilling out an exhaust pipe bracket with an electric hand drill.

I had the bracket in a vice and in order to apply appropriate pressure, I was really putting my shoulder into it. My hair got sucked into the cooling vent and wound around the armature. It ripped the drill out of my hands and wound up "attached" to my skull. 

I don't even want to think about bad it could have been if I had the trigger-lock on.

Mike


----------



## dapetersen (Aug 23, 2010)

We all know we need safety glasses when working, but those who are in the shop with us need glasses. Long ago in a now closed plant I watched the "drop" of liquid metal hit my glasses and form a piece of die cast about 1/2" in dia. I was off work and walking for the door when it happened. Fortunately only the glasses where damaged, not me.The safety engineer kept the glasses to show new employees. Just shows we can get into trouble even when it's not our fault.

Dave


----------

